# Happi's All In One Liquid fertilizer



## DarkSeas (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd love to try it out.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets do it Happi!


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have a link to his diy fert?

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Se7eN said:


> Do you have a link to his diy fert?
> 
> sent from my Android with tapatalk


the link is already posted above, for some reason people still might get PO4 and Iron reaction if they do not make the solution Acidic enough to begin with.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

acitydweller said:


> Lets do it Happi!



do you have a spare tank?? maybe i can send you some samples, but lets wait and see how the plant respond to it first in my tank.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

What iron chelate are you using?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Jack Gilvey said:


> What iron chelate are you using?


i am using DTPA 11%, avoid adding too much EDTA, i find it to cause algae. 30% of the Fe is coming from DTPA 11%, total Fe in the solution is 0.1ppm. my suggestion is to try the James DIY TPN+ first before attempting My solution, this way you will know if you are doing it right or wrong, having a Accurate scale is must.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not as adventurous as you.  I've been mixing DTPA 11% into CSM+B (which has EDTA as you know). I also dose Fe Gluconate separately/daily.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What's the recipe? (ml per L of solution)


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What's the recipe? (ml per L of solution)


the recipe is

DIY TPN+ (1)
3.8g Ammonium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
10g Potassium Sulphate
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
1.5g DTPA 11%
0.7g MnSO4.H2O


this will add:

0.86ppm NH4
3.0ppm NO3
0.31ppm PO4
1.0ppm K
0.39ppm Mg
0.07 Mn
Fe 0.1
Traces


basically its same as TPN+ but slightly higher in Mn and Fe, this slight change will make a big difference in plants.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Jack Gilvey said:


> I'm not as adventurous as you.  I've been mixing DTPA 11% into CSM+B (which has EDTA as you know). I also dose Fe Gluconate separately/daily.


EDTA from csm+b is fine, long as you don't add any more Edta separately. stick with DTPA 11%


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been using a slightly modified version of Jame's recipe and it's been great. I highly recommend it since you can just dose 3 days a week and achieve the same effect as regular EI.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Jalopy said:


> I've been using a slightly modified version of Jame's recipe and it's been great. I highly recommend it since you can just dose 3 days a week and achieve the same effect as regular EI.


which one are you using? i think most people don't have access to NH4No3, so they use the KNO3 version. which one did you use?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

happi said:


> EDTA from csm+b is fine, long as you don't add any more Edta separately. stick with DTPA 11%


 Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

happi said:


> which one are you using? i think most people don't have access to NH4No3, so they use the KNO3 version. which one did you use?


This is what I use. So yeah, I use the KNO3 version but everything x5. I don't think I need to 5x the ascorbic acid and the potassium sorbate but they're cheap.

50g potassium nitrate
11.5 potassium phosphate
20g potassium sulphate
40g epsom salt
2.5g ascorbic acid 
1g potassium sorbate
30g CSM+B

1000mL distilled water


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

Need help and have a couple of questions if you guys don't mind. Thanks in advance.
1. Is there a specific type/brand for the two listed below needed for this all in one solution.
2. Where to purchase it.
3. How to dose the solution.

ascorbic acid 
potassium sorbate


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

nickao said:


> Need help and have a couple of questions if you guys don't mind. Thanks in advance.
> 1. Is there a specific type/brand for the two listed below needed for this all in one solution.
> 2. Where to purchase it.
> 3. How to dose the solution.
> ...


You can get both at the link below:
http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/15539/Sorbistat_K_30g_Potassium_Sorbate
http://morewinemaking.com/products/ascorbic-acid.html

There is no specific brand. They are pretty common for wine making. Sorbistat K is just the trade name the company uses. I add the CSM +B, ascorbic acid, and Sorbistat K first to the water. This will make sure that you're pH is optimal for the chelated metals to stay chelated. Shake it up. Then add the rest. It'll take an hour or two to fully dissolve. 

Then you just dose how you normally. So for me my target dosing is a total of 30ppm of nitrates a week. For my recipe above this means 30ml on MWF. If I didn't have this all in one solution, I would need to do MTWFS because CSM +B would be every other day.


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

Got it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops I meant 60ml.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

60ml per day per 50gallon?


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

No, it's 60ml MWF.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

it has been a while since i updated anything, so hers the update:

i tested it only on my 20 gallon which mostly have Hair grass, i only dosed twice a week on this tank and was amazed with the growth, it looks green, tall and grew super fast. i have only noticed one downside of dosing this fert, in the beginning you will notice some GDA appear on the glass but it will stop growing, this is true when using NH4 and i have tested it and you can read about it on my other thread, there is a possibility of GDA on the glass but none on the plants, in the end plants looked great. i recommend dosing this recipe if you are too lazy to dose everyday. 

i have some request from people to post a different recipe because its hard to find the NH4No3, my next recipe will include Urea instead of NH4NO3. i will update the thread very soon.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i have found some error in James calculation and need to be adjusted, as of right now please do not make the NH4NO3 recipe. 

this is the main error or i might be too sleepy/tired to figure it out, someone can double check it for me.

in the recipe James suggest adding:
3.8g Ammonium Nitrate
0.86ppm NH4
3.0ppm NO3
he said this dose is 5ml per 50 liter tank per week, but these numbers aren't correct.

*this is exactly what am getting after calculating it:
0.17 ppm Ammonium
0.59 ppm Nitrate
*

ok after messing around with the calc, i came up with the correct numbers, instead of 3.8 Gram of Ammonium Nitrate it should be 19 Gram, which gives the following:

19 gram NH4No3
NO3 2.95
0.86 NH4
Total N 1.5

now if TPN+ really adds that much NH4 in one dose then this should be correct recipe.
Try at your own Risk


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

What's your experience on the phosphate reacting with the iron? I find that if I don't touch it for a month, I can see particulates settling at the bottom of the bottle, which I'm assuming is the iron and phosphate.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had some setup like Happi's reciepe except for using KNO3. It's been about a month, and nothing has settled out at all. I've been really impressed on how it's stayed in solution. I never thought it could be done LOL.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Whats the calculation of grams to ppm for ammonia nitrate?

Ive been using Urea for a while now(dosing according to that german spezial n formula), im curious what ppm of urea im dosing however, i couldn't find a conversion of grams to ppm on it either.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Whats the calculation of grams to ppm for ammonia nitrate?
> 
> Ive been using Urea for a while now(dosing according to that german spezial n formula), im curious what ppm of urea im dosing however, i couldn't find a conversion of grams to ppm on it either.


http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/calculator.htm

use that to calculate urea. if anyone is wondering how much they should add in their tanks, then i would start with 0.3ppm urea in medium light and 0.6-0.7ppm Urea in high light planted tank.

i will post the urea recipe soon, i have to do some tweaking before i post it.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

BriDroid said:


> I've had some setup like Happi's reciepe except for using KNO3. It's been about a month, and nothing has settled out at all. I've been really impressed on how it's stayed in solution. I never thought it could be done LOL.


yeh i haven't seen any issue either, PO4 doesn't react with iron when its in chelate form and the solution is very acidic.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Jalopy said:


> What's your experience on the phosphate reacting with the iron? I find that if I don't touch it for a month, I can see particulates settling at the bottom of the bottle, which I'm assuming is the iron and phosphate.


I haven't tried it, but the ascorbic acid, potassium sorbate, and distilled water are supposed to prevent that. If you omit any of those, or substitute tapwater, it won't work.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> I haven't tried it, but the ascorbic acid, potassium sorbate, and distilled water are supposed to prevent that. If you omit any of those, or substitute tapwater, it won't work.


+1 on what Darkcobra said


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't have any RO or distilled water and used a bottle of Ozarka drinking water since they are 500ml. I've had no issues with anything falling out of the solution.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

BriDroid said:


> I didn't have any RO or distilled water and used a bottle of Ozarka drinking water since they are 500ml. I've had no issues with anything falling out of the solution.


It depends on the final pH of the solution, which must be sufficiently low to maintain a strong Fe-EDTA bond in the presence of phosphates. You don't want carbonates cancelling out too much of the citric acid. My tapwater is loaded with them.

Ozarka drinking water is spring water that's been distilled, then calcium chloride, magnesium chloride and sodium bicarbonate are added. Fortunately only the last one is a big pH shifter, and there's not much of it.

You took a chance with this water and won. Nothing wrong with that. But as far as official recommendations go, distilled water is best.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my solution was acidic. I added the ascorbic acid.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> It depends on the final pH of the solution, which must be sufficiently low to maintain a strong Fe-EDTA bond in the presence of phosphates. You don't want carbonates cancelling out too much of the citric acid. My tapwater is loaded with them.
> 
> Ozarka drinking water is spring water that's been distilled, then calcium chloride, magnesium chloride and sodium bicarbonate are added. Fortunately only the last one is a big pH shifter, and there's not much of it.
> 
> You took a chance with this water and won. Nothing wrong with that. But as far as official recommendations go, distilled water is best.



Cobra thanks for clarifying this to those who did not know how this whole thing works.

you certinally want to avoid water that contain any carbonate, its better to use RO/DI water when making solutions.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

That is good to know. I just received my NH4NO3 yesterday and my MnSO4 will be here today. I'm going to mix up a new batch this weekend.

Happi, should I just mix up the recipe like you have listed (since it's working for you) or do I need to add 19g of NH4NO3? I only have 60g of NH4NO3.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

BriDroid said:


> That is good to know. I just received my NH4NO3 yesterday and my MnSO4 will be here today. I'm going to mix up a new batch this weekend.
> 
> Happi, should I just mix up the recipe like you have listed (since it's working for you) or do I need to add 19g of NH4NO3? I only have 60g of NH4NO3.



i would add kno3 to replace some of the NH4, NH4 is only beneficial for the first day after you dose it to the tank, it quickly convert into NO3, if you are going to dose once a week then you don't need to add the 19g of nh4no3, personally i haven't even tried adding this much or even used it on my tank. if you are going to dose 3 times a week then nh4 can be more beneficial.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

for those who wanted to try the Urea recipe, its updated. Urea recipe should be better if you see any algae problem when using the NH4NO3 recipe.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

how's this coming along?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> how's this coming along?



the solution stays clear and no reaction of Iron/phosphate

plant growth was great on the hairgrass but i started to see Diatom algae, i think it was due to the error in the recipe which is corrected now, the recipe i used in this experiment was Nh4NO3 based. i have not tried the recipe after correcting it, waiting to hear from those who have tried it or i will try it when i have some time to work on it. 

on the other hand i highly suggest using Urea, this can be obtained easily and works better/safer than the NH4No3, Urea is complex and doesn't cause algae if dosed correctly, NH4NO3 can cause algae, if overdosed you should first see GDA.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you think supplementing MN has a noticeable difference? 
gonna give the urea mix a shot..its actually pretty close to what i was currently dosing, dont have mnso4 though.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Do you think supplementing MN has a noticeable difference?
> gonna give the urea mix a shot..its actually pretty close to what i was currently dosing, dont have mnso4 though.


Extra Mn was added to keep the Fe and Mn ratio similar to tpn+, you don't really need to add it if you dont have it.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, this seems like a good mix of both tpn and specialz N formula, i started dosing on my 60p with a few sensitive plant species so ill keep track of things. Are you still dosing per tpn's recommendations, 5ml per 15 gallons or so?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone ever attempted any of these recipes? positive or negative feedback would be nice to hear


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

I think you made a mistake , I think you should add 5,55g NH 4 instead of 19 grams. I've calculates this calculator

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

Oops sorry i was wrong










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

you 've tried 19g I'm afraid for my fish and algae


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Tejas Kadam (Jun 19, 2018)

I have tried all in one i liked it very much my plants also responded very well


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Tejas Kadam said:


> I have tried all in one i liked it very much my plants also responded very well


You know you are responding to a thread from 2016.....right??:grin2:


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

old thread but still a very good recipe based on some of those chemicals people still normally use here. those who are into making more complex or complicated recipes can see my other threads. this thread is quite old and outdated now but certainly useful, especially the ratio and the amount of Fe and Mn


----------

